# Wie lange dauert es bis Libellenlarven schlüpfen?



## Biotopfan (22. Juli 2015)

Hei, weiß zufällig jemand, wie lange es dauert, bei den momentanen Temperaturen, bis Libellenlarven schlüpfen? Ich habe letzte Woche Dienstag __ Aquarienpflanzen vom Holländer bekommen und in flachen Schalen auf dem Terassentisch stehen, damit sie emers rauswachsen.
Vorhin habe ich mal danach gesehen...den ganzen Äkt mach ich ja um diverse Aliens nicht ins Aquarium einzuschleppen...
Und sieheda, wer marschiert keck über den Schalenboden? Eine kleine kleinLibellenlarve
Zwischen 3 und 5mm groß, noch ganz weiß und zart, mit riesen Kulleraugen
Kann das sein, das bei mir eine Libelle die Schale toll fand als Kinderstube oder war das schon ehr länger her und es ist eine Niederländische Libellenlarve?
Würd mich nämlich interessieren was ich damit machen soll...In den Teich zu ihren Kollegen oder doch ehr ins Gurkenglas mit Wasserflöhen
VG Monika


----------



## Christine (22. Juli 2015)

In den Teich zu den Kollegen.


----------



## smallfreak (22. Juli 2015)

Biotopfan schrieb:


> Hei, weiß zufällig jemand, wie lange es dauert, bei den momentanen Temperaturen, bis Libellenlarven schlüpfen?


Das ist wohl ziemlich abhängig von der Libellenart. Üblicherweise schlüpfen die Larven "noch im gleichen Jahr", manche Arten lassen die Eier erst überwintern und im Frühjahr schlüpfen.

Zu zwei Arten habe ich verlässliche Angaben gefunden:


> Eientwicklung Entwicklungsdauer
> 
> *Asiatische Keiljungfer  (Stylurus flavipes (Charp.,1825)) *
> Früh abgelegte Eier: 10 Wochen (ohne Überwinterung)
> ...



Andere Quellen liefern noch


> *Hufeisen-Azurjungfer (Coenagrion puella)*
> Die Entwicklungszeit der Eier beträgt je nach den örtlichen Bedingungen zwischen 2 und 5 Wochen.
> 
> *Keilflecklibelle, Aeshna isosceles (Müller, 1767)*
> Entwicklungsdauer der Eier ca. 45 Tage



Ganz allgemein reichenet man das wohl eher in Wochen als in Tagen. Wenn Du also gaaaanz sicher sein willst, dass alle eventuell vorhandenen Eier geschlüpft sind bevor Du die Pflanzen einsetz, musst Du sie wohl bis nächsten Juni in Quarantäne halten.


----------



## Biotopfan (23. Juli 2015)

Huhu, danke, sehr hilfreich, also ist die Warscheinlichkeit, das die Eier bei mir abgelegt wurden doch gering.
Es besteht auch die Möglichkeit das die Pflanzen von Asien nach Niederlande importiert wurden und dann erst auf die Kunden verteilt wird.
Das ist ja gängige Praxis bei den Versandhändlern.
http://crustahunter.com/tag/libellenlarve/
Es wird wohl auch nicht nur eine sein.
Auf jedenfall weiß ich jetzt wieder nicht, was ich mit ihr machen soll
Egal...

Der Plan war die Pflanze emers aus dem Wasser wachsen zu lassen, um nur die Spitzen im Aq einzusetzen und das tut sie auch brav. Das ist das beste mittel gegen blinde Passagiere, egal ob tierisch oder algisch
VG Monika


----------

